# So... describe a placenta to me. Colors, average size, texture, etc.



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Weird question, I know. lol. Let's just say a craft project is involved.









So, from vaguely remembering my own children's placentas and also looking at a few pictures online, here's what I'm seeing.

Fetal side: Dark, burgundy-ish, smooth, with lots of dark veins coming out from the cord.

Cord: White-to-blue, slightly translucent.

Maternal side: Rougher than the fetal side, slightly "lobe"y, same burgundy-ish color.

Overall average size: somewhere between salad-plate and dinner-plate sized.

ETA: Ok, I finished the craft. How'd I do?


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I finished it, lol. Does it look ok? It's a mini version.


----------



## Defenestrator (Oct 10, 2002)

Super-cute!


----------



## accountclosed3 (Jun 13, 2006)

that's pretty cool.

i loved the way the placenta looked.


----------



## GoldmanBaby09 (Apr 7, 2009)

That is really neat! What are you going to do with that?


----------



## Right of Passage (Jul 25, 2007)

So adorable!


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

nicely done- the cord before it is cut when it is full of blood is very blue in color and the arteries spiral around - here at the wiki site they have several pic the top pic is similar to what we see when we are ready to cut- down the page lower is what we see when the baby comes out- the pic of the c-section has a decent shot of the cord plumped with blood-

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umbilical_cord


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoldmanBaby09* 
That is really neat! What are you going to do with that?

With this particular one, let DD play with it, lol. Someone contacted me wanting me to quote them for making one, so this mini placenta I made is when I was drafting the pattern.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mwherbs* 
nicely done- the cord before it is cut when it is full of blood is very blue in color and the arteries spiral around - here at the wiki site they have several pic the top pic is similar to what we see when we are ready to cut- down the page lower is what we see when the baby comes out- the pic of the c-section has a decent shot of the cord plumped with blood-

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umbilical_cord

Those are some great pictures.


----------

